# teichplanung



## Teichforum.info (20. Jan. 2005)

hallo leute,
erst mal vielen dank für die hilfe beim bau meines neuen filters,  

nun schaut euch doch mal den plan meines neuen koi teiches an und sagt mir eure meinung, noch ist nicht begonnen noch ist er in planung.   ich bin dsnkbar um jeden rat bei dem mann später viel geld sparen kann wenn man im vorfeld die richtige planung hat.
dea: 

so nun zu meinem plan,
die form wird sich wohl durch meinen arbeitskolegen ergeben der den bagger fährt! :? aber so ähnlich soll es werden. ich dachte an 2 bodenabläufe und einen skimmer, über schwerkraft in einen vortex danach in einen pumpenschact und dann ab zum filter, auf dem rückweg durch einen pflanzenfilter abgemauert mit porotonsteinen.
an einen überlauf und kanalanschluss habe ich gedacht.
teichtiefe,  :? schau mer mal was das grundwasser mir dazu sagt, aber mindestens 1.50 meter. bachlauf, geplant ca 4 meter lang und 80cm- 1 meter breit,

so das war das gröbste. 
wie ist eure meinung dazu? was habe ich vergessen? was sollte ich noch ändern?
fakt ist  es werden koi 6-8 stück eingesetzt.
platz wäre auch noch genügend zur vergrößerung da, im moment aber nicht, wegen geld und so.
aber später vieleicht, an was soll ich zur erweiterung denken?

im vorhinein danke stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Jan. 2005)

Morgen Stephan, 

das geht schon in Ordnung so. 
bei der Tiefe von 1,50m bist du aber an der untersten Grenze. Da solltest du noch ein paar cm mehr buddeln. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Jan. 2005)

hallo stephan,



> die form wird sich wohl durch meinen arbeitskolegen ergeben der den bagger fährt!



.... du hast keine vorstellung wie mächtig die schaufel im anschluß an den bagger sein kann  :razz:   



> 2 bodenabläufe und einen skimmer, über schwerkraft in einen vortex danach in einen pumpenschact und dann ab zum filter, auf dem rückweg durch einen pflanzenfilter abgemauert mit porotonsteinen.


denke an einen bypass zum pf-filter - je nach wassermenge die du durch deinen filter pumpst wird die menge für einen pf-filter zu groß !!!

.... die porotonsteine im freien - das vergess aber mal ganz schnell - die verfaulen dir innerhalb eines jahres   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Jan. 2005)

ich habe mir erlaubt für die kurzsichtigen User unter uns zu denen ich mich auch zähle ein bisschen Kontrast in Deinen Plan zu bringen ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Jan. 2005)

bin aber sehr froh das euch meine planung soweit ghefällt.
 

es ist mir schon klar das ich mit einer tiefe von 1,5 m an der grenze bin, ihr müsst ber bedenken, das bei einem grundwasserspiegel von 1,2 m die gruße schnell voll laüft. auch mit hilfe eines baggers  ist das ja auch nicht in ein paar stunden gemacht.
ich probiere aber tiefer zu gehen. versprochen

zum Bypass in pf filter,
welche menge an wasser denkt ihr soll ich hier durchlaufen lassen , wenn ca. 20000 liter in der stunde gepumpt werden????

grüße stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Jan. 2005)

hallo stephan,

grundsätzlich kommt ein pf-filter mit sehr geringem durchfluss auf gute abbauleistungen - im vorfeld eine durchflußmenge zu benennen ist meist reine theorie - viele komponenten wie substrat, verlauf und fläche führen zu änderungen der durchflußmenge - auch der zunehmende bewuchs verändert vieles.
auch mögen viele pflanzen nicht in einem reißenden wildbach   wachsen.

deshalb bitte einen bypass vorsehen der über schieber etc. regelbar ist, dann kannst du immer deine passende wassermenge angleichen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Jan. 2005)

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe: 

am einlauf zum teich das rohr din 100 in eine abzweige laufen lassen und den einen teil durch den pf filter und der andere in den teich. dazwischen ein zugschieber um den einfluss in den pf regulieren zu können...?

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2005)

hallo stephan,

habe gerade mal deine planung angeschaut.

und bin nicht ganz klar gekommen mit deinen roten linien die zu und ablauf darstellen.

auch der filter ist nicht eingezeichnet - nur der vortex und die pumpenkammer.

wenn du diesen bereich mal etwas vergrößert einstellen könntest ??

die regelung was wo durchfließt kannst du auch über deine pumpen regeln - wie bekommt der bachlauf wasser ??

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2005)

@jürgen
der bachlauf wird ebenfalls über den pumpenschacht gespeisst, mit aquamax 5000. von der pumpenkammer geht es in einen durchlauffilter mit 5-6 kammern jede kammer wird ein volumen von ca 300 litern filtermedien plus leerraum  haben dahinter kann ich jederzeit noch weitere kammern anbauen. (bei bedarf) der einlauf ist natürlich jeweils von unten nach oben, in japanmatten schaumstoffmatten grob, zeolith usw .

ich habe nur vergessen, zwischen pumpenschacht und vortex kommt noch eine kammer mit filterbürsten, damit ich die matten im filter nicht so oft reinigen muss. somit bleibt der grobe schmutz draussen und kann über den kanal abgeführt werden.die roten striche "im" teich sollen bodenabläufe und skimmer darstellen und die ausserhalb den einlauf, wobei der einlauf ja dann noch anders wird, durch den durchlauf im pf.

hoffe habe jetzt alles richtig erklärt

gruß stephan

so, habe noch eben schnell einen plan des filters angehängt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Jan. 2005)

hallo stephan,

jo wird klarer   

also fangen wir mal an mit meinen gedanken dazu:

ich denke du wirst max. auf ein teichvolumen von 20 000l kommen.

dazu würde ein filterduchsatz von 10 000 liter volkommen reichen.

skimmer und bodenablauf in schwerkraft - jeweils ein 100er rohr  jedes rohr mit schieber zur regulierung.

in den vortex laufen entweder beide rohre rein oder du führst die beiden rohre nach den schiebern über ein y-stück auf ~ 125er rohr zusammen und fährst mit 1 X 125er in den vortex.

die pumpenkammer steht nicht vorne wie bei dir sondern ganz am ende der filterreihe - dadurch bekommen die pumpen nur gereinigtes wasser und du hast noch druck dieses wasser einmal auf den bachlauf - den pf-filter und den teich zu verteilen ..............

so nun müßte ich wissen welche pumpen und wieviele du einzusetzen gedenkts ???? ......... dann können wir weiterplanen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Jan. 2005)

Hallo!

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Du mit der Anordnung des Wasserrücklaufes in den Teich keine ausreichende Strömung erzeugen wirst.
Die Bodenabläufe werden es sehr schwer haben, den Dreck ordentlich abzusaugen.
Ich würde für eine gute Kreisströmung sorgen und die Bodenabläufe näher zusammen legen.

Vielleicht solltest Du auch noch einen Seitenablauf im Mittelwasser (40 cm) einplanen. Brauchst ihn dann nur im Winter in Betrieb nehmen, oder wenn die Bodenabläufe mal dicht sind.
Ganz wichtig sind auch Revisionsluken im Rohrsystem. Sonst bekommst Du die Rohre nicht gespült. Sie setzen sich schnell mit Ablagerungen zu, weil die Strömung nicht so stark ist.  

Wenn Du unbedingt einen Bachlauf einlanst, würde ich vorschlagen, ihn in das Klärbeet/PF münden zu lassen. Ich meine auch, man sollte am Ende keinen plätschernden Wasserfall einbauen, sondern das Wasser ruhig zurücklaufen lassen.
Bachläufe und Wasserfälle treiben sehr sicher CO² aus dem Wasser. Produzenten hast Du in der Regel eher weniger.  

...........dat sind so meine Gedanken dazu..........


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2005)

@jürgen,
den vortex werde ich mittels 2 rohre speisen, weil es für mich einfacher ist 2 rohre anzuschliesen din 100, als 1 rohr din 125.
als pumpen werde ich 2 aquamax (ima) 10000 verwenden und im bachlauf eine am 5000.
das teichvolumen wird am schluss mindestens 35000 liter haben, glaube mir darunter möchte ich keinen teich mehr haben.
die maße im plan sind nur eine grobe annahme. den rest entscheidet der bagger. ( auch zur augenwischerei meines hausvorstandes, denn ihr wisst wer zuhause die hosen anhat)
zum besatz dachte ich an 8- 10 koi und ein paar goldfische ( die habe ich schon im alten teich).

@ jens
durch die die veränderung des einlaufes in den pf muss ich mit den hauptrohren ja am pf vobei, somit wird der einlauf in den teich dahinter sein und für ströhmung sorgen, denke ich.
der bachlauf sollte aber plätschern, hat so eine beruhigende wirkung wenn ich abends nach der arbeit bei einem weizen am teich sitze. ich werde den auch nur einschaltzen bei bedarf. er hat eine reine optische wirkung auf die gesamtsicht des teiches.
als seitenablauf dachte ich das ich den ablauf des skimmers der dann ca 40- 45 cm tief sitzt nehme und im winter das skimmerrohr entferne.

so long stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Billyboy, 

du hast mir eine PN gesendet und ich muß dir hier antworten, da deine PN deaktiviert ist. 

Blähton ist Hydrokultur. 

Am besten mit einem Durchmesser von 16 - 20 mm, da in dieser Größe nichts verstopft. Gut belüften. 

Vorteil: Blähton ist günstig
Nachteil: Man benötigt eine große Menge


Gruß Rainer


----------

